# Kit instructions



## Donivanp (Dec 14, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right place or not but I found this site where you can find instruction on kit. They don't have everything and you can add and request instructions. 

Browse and find kit instructions : : KIT INSTRUCTIONS - Revell, Italeri, Fine Molds, Polar lights, Hasegawa, Trumpeter, Academy and more...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2015)

Right here Don....http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/instruction-sheets-43628.html




Geo


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 14, 2015)

Well there ya go


----------

